# Is this normal for sufferers of IBS?



## Emii (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it quite understandable to get frequent periods during the day with IBS especially in the morning when you first wake up to sit on the toilet for about 30 minutes to an hour, sometimes more with symptoms which occurr from IBS sufferers? If so please can you comment on this so I can prove this to my family and get them to understand, they tell me that lots of people have IBS and do not act like this, however I find it is the only way I can cope with the pain of mine.Rsvp asap thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon is most active in all people in the morning, an a fair number of IBSers have a period after waking where they stay right around the toilet as they will have pain and BM's until the colon goes back to a more normal activity level for the rest of the day.You can also have normal periods of increased activity after meals which can cause issues for IBSers (the gastrocolic reflex, if anyone in your family ever had puppies, kittens or babies, this is really strong in the very young and usually they poop shortly after eating). This reflex as well as the morning burst of activity are common trouble times for IBSers.I don't know what IBSers they know that never have a stretches of time where they have pain or need to be right by the toilet for 15-90 minutes. Must be all the other IBSers are pretty mild and just have one BM and the bout is over until the next one. It would be nice if no IBSers ever had disruptive symptoms, but once you get into moderate to severe IBS it generally does cause issues that are not a single quick poop to fade for awhile.


----------



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

Get them to research the symptoms of IBS?


----------

